
Facebook’s Custom IPv6 Range - aogl
https://ao.gl/facebooks-custom-ipv6-range/
======
tiernano
its not really all that "custom".... facebook have a shead load of IPv6 space,
and based on what hurricane electric say
([https://bgp.he.net/AS32934#_prefixes6](https://bgp.he.net/AS32934#_prefixes6))
most of it is registered in Ireland... their main prefix is a /32, so the
first 2 groups of digits are given to them by the RIR (RIPE probably, since
its Europe) and the rest is up to them... they can have anything in there in
hex... I have seen traceroutes with dead:beef, deca:feba:d, etc... its up to
the net admin to make it out how they want... what would be custom is if they
had that at the start of their block...

~~~
aogl
Good to know, thanks for the info! :)

------
aogl
Does anyone know any other companies that are doing this sort of thing?

